# Paint can house



## meaganelise9 (Feb 3, 2012)

Sometimes I like to go to the craft store or random places and see what I can turn into a mantis house. Today I found some storage containers that look like paint cans and some circular cross-stitching dealies.







I trimmed the circles to fit and glued the tag to the side of the can as a hinge.






Added some side ventilation and a climbing surface (and a twist tie to close)






Finishing touches- textured flowers for grabbing onto. We'll see how those work in practice.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

What is it for?


----------



## gripen (Feb 3, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> What is it for?


Mantids of course!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 3, 2012)

Heheh yeah, whoever does well in it I guess. It's getting to be a mantis party in this place..


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 3, 2012)

I have used those, lookie in the Bugatorium post, they should show up there, and u r gonna need some of my plastic small hole screen for that!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, that stuff is very handy.


----------



## sporeworld (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## itzjustjeff (Feb 6, 2012)

neat!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the way u did it, let us know how the mantis does in it!


----------



## Chivalry (Feb 8, 2012)

Very pretty! How thick is the plastic, and what did you cut it with?


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 8, 2012)

it's very rigid, but I was able to cut it with scissors.


----------



## Mvalenz (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice enclosure. Creative. Where did you find the paint-can-looking container?


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 8, 2012)

craft store


----------



## Mvalenz (Feb 8, 2012)

It has a handle so in the summer time you can take your mantids for a walk.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 8, 2012)

hahaha


----------

